# CA5800C ó CS amplificadores lineales para Onda Corta



## DJ DRACO (Ene 31, 2009)

Hola amigos mios del foro.

tengo pensado armar un pequeño sistema de transmision de radio frecuencia (onda Corta). y encontré por la web un integrado de 9 patitas de Motorola llamado CA5800C.

el cual provee una salida de 1W con muy buenas condiciones. sin mensionar que solo tiene 4 componentes.

la pregunta ahora sería para Anthony123 o algun radio fanático que me postee un esquemitasimple de la parte osciladora y acopladora de onda corta.

dejo el circuito del amplificador. y el datasheet.

http://chipdocs.com/datasheets/datasheet-pdf/Motorola/CA5800.html


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2009)

Para que frecuencia? Que tipo de modulacion?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

Ese amplificador va desde 10Mhz hasta 1Ghz.

yo queria un pequeño transmisor de onda corta. frecuencia modulada en lo posible mayor a las de las radio de musica y eso.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> yo queria un pequeño transmisor de onda corta. frecuencia modulada en lo posible mayor a las de las radio de musica y eso.



Y luego como vas a hacer con la recepcion? O tambien qieres armar un receptor?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2009)

deberiamos armar un pequño receptor tambien.

el tamaño no importa, lo quiero asi como de radio aficionado.

se podria construir digamos 2 bases? una emisora receptora, y la otra igual?

esa es mi idea.

saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bueno para construir un tranceptor ( y me imagino que el otro se lo pasaras a un amigo o familiar) ese 1W se queda corto. Es mejor usar un mosfet como los IRF510 que nos pueden dar a 60W (cuando todo esta bien ajustado).

Bien, vallamos ahora a la parte sucia, el esquema. Como es AM seria bueno heterodinar el TX Rx a una FI en la que puedeas encontrar componentes, como 10 Mhz o 10,7 Mhz. 

EDIT1: Seria mejor transmitir en 30 Mhz: Una FI de 20 Mhz y un VXO con un cristal de 10 Mhz, con lo que podriamos colocarle un selector de canales o directamente un mando de sintonia.

Respondeme algo, eres amante de las bobinas? Conoces los toroides? Tienes espacio en tu casa para un dipolo?

EDIT2: No nos vamos a deshacer de las bobinas. Hay mexcladores que emplean transistores pero igual llevan al menos una bobina. (Podrias utilizar el NE602 en el peor de los casos, ve preguntando en tu tienda local)

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2009)

Muy groso todo lo que sabes anthony.

mi idea es esa. un transceptor de onda corta. no se si AM o FM.

no tengo dramas con los toroides, me doy maña, y sino hay un viejo que los hace por aqui.

la onda era que con 1W, segun mi abuelo (va a cumplir 80 años y mas de 65 con la electronica) sobre todo en radio, el me dijo que con eso sobra para dar la vuelta al mundo.
y en otros lados vi algo similar tambien.

ya t dejo un circuito y decie q t parece:


----------



## dAVIb (Feb 3, 2009)

Las emisoras comunes de CB (Banda Ciudadana) transmiten en 27Mhz (Banda de 11 metros), y recurren a 2 frecuencias intermedias: 10,7 (o 10,240) y 455Khz de FI. PLL aparte para el tema de los canales. Es habitual encontrarse  con transistores bipolares como etapa final de potencia, particularmente, si se quiere una potencia de unos 12W(emision BLU),suelen llevar el 2SC1969, que puede entregar algun Watio mas. Por lo normal, o mas bien legal, solo se transmite a 4W(AM/FM), y para eso utilizan otro mas comun, el 2SC2048.

Si no recuerdo mal, como mezclador llevan el MC1496.Aunque seguro que alguno mejor habra.

Salu2.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tu viejo tiene razon, con 1W y hasta una bombilla como antena se pueden hacer maravillas.! El problema actual radica en el hecho de que vas a transmitir en AM y no en bandas laterales, por ende, tu transmisor va a necesitar mucha mas potencia para lograr un alcance a varias decenas de kilometros.

Un mexclador a diodos ha sido considerado como superior a la tecnologia de la celula Gilbert (MC14096, NE602), lo unico es que ambos anteriores reducen el tamaño del circuito.

En argentina (segun gente del foro de HAMTEC) es dificilon conseguir el NE602 o el SA602 (remplazo) y el MC1496 necesita como 15 resistencias para hacer el correcto "biasting".  Si te pones a comprar con el de diodos, este solo emplea 4 1N4148 y 2 transformadores trifilares armados sobre un toroide o nucleo que no les de mas de 10 uH de inductancia.


EL circuito que pones es el clasico conversion directa. Es de la autoria de un español EA4... (no recuerdo el resto)

Ya que nombraron a la CB, eso es lo que queres? Transmitir en CB? Yo te estaba proponiendo subir un poco la frecu y transmitir en 30 Mhz para establecer un canal unigrupal. Ademas seria bueno colocar un ancho de banda reducido y trabajar con el VXO que te decia.

EDIT1: Cuando digo que el MC1496 reduce el circuito y luego me contradigo con lo de las resistencias, me refiero a que no hay que emplear tantas bobinas.

EDIT2: Tienes que tomar en cuenta tambien que el sol esta medio mañongo y las condiciones atmosfericas no estan muy amigables con la RF de mas de 7 Mhz.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2009)

jeje, cuanto saben de esto aqui.

jeje, yo soy solo un novato.

ni siquiera sabia lo q es un modulador, y esas cosas.
debere estudiar.

basicamente yo queria un transceptor de poca potencia, digamos que cubra 1 Km ya esta bien.

puede ser de FM sin tantas complicaciones.

si yo tomo un transmisor de fm comun, pequeño, esos de 100mts, y le agrego el integrado...funcionara?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2009)

FM es buena opcion para transmitir pero no para recibir..! AM simplifica mucho la cuestion..!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 4, 2009)

en serio?

haw, pq yo habia pensado algo asi mira la imagen de abajo:

si le quito la parte del bc557 que seguro es el amplificador, y ahi coloco el integrado de 1watt lograria unos 2Km.

podrias postear un receptor de AM simple. lo q pasa es q AM solo tiene 5Khz de banda, y FM tiene mas de 25. puede transmitir con mas nitidez el audio y todo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 4, 2009)

O si en vez de eso...

quito el bc557 y coloco un BD135, alimento el circuito con 15Volts y los amperes suficientes, seguro tiraria mas potencia q solo 1 watt.

que me dices amigo anthony?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Para que quieres nitidez si solo vas a transmitir voz? O piensas transmitir musica?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ... lo q pasa es q AM solo tiene 5Khz de banda, y FM tiene mas de 25. puede transmitir con mas nitidez el audio y todo.


Esos son los anchos de banda de AM y FM comercial (550-1600kHz y 88-108Mhz), no significa que esos son los anchos de banda "naturales" o practicos de cada modulacion.    La señal de video en television es AM y tiene 6MHz de ancho de banda (4.5MHz era en los viejos B/N).

Por otro lado, si estas queriendo experimentar con transmisores y receptores sencillos la eleccion es forzosamente AM (sobre todo por el receptor, salvo que pienses 'tunear' una radio). 
En cuanto a la fidelidad, no seas muy exigente, porque con transmisores sencillos no vas a tener buena linealidad en la modulacion, te va a servir para voz  pero no para algo de alta fidelidad. Y si lo pensas usar para señales de control -> directamente usa CW.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 4, 2009)

Pero hay mas.

la AM tiene frecuenias bajas y se necesitan antenas gigantes.

o sino transmitir en media onda, o cuarto de onda.

es una transmision muy pobre.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> la AM tiene frecuenias bajas y se necesitan antenas gigantes



Totalemente FALSO..! Hay transmisiónes de AM en VLF, HF, VHF, UHF!

Creo que no te has decidido realmente por lo que qieres !


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ..la AM tiene frecuenias bajas y se necesitan antenas gigantes.
> o sino transmitir en media onda, o cuarto de onda.
> es una transmision muy pobre.


AM no significa que debe transmitirse a bajas frecuencias. Como ya te dije, la television transmite en AM (el video) y lo hace en VHF y UHF.

Otra cosa son las aplicaciones 'tradicionales' de una modulacion. 
- La AM se uso desde un principio en transmisiones comerciales en onda media y corta por la sencillez de los receptores y el area grande de cobertura.
- La FM se eligio en las transmisiones con mayor calidad de sonido  porque tiene mejor relacion señal/ruido que la AM.
- Para transmisiones de datos de alta velocidad se usan versiones refinadas de las dos modulaciones y en frecuencias altas.  En Wi Fi por ejemplo, la portadora es de 2.4GHz y se usa tanto QAM y variantes (Quadrature Amplitude Modulation) como PSK (Frequency Shift Keying) y variantes.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Efectivamente.:! Ademas AM es mas facil de demodular de forma casera que FM. Por ejemplo, para FM yo uso integrados como el MC3359 o el TBA120..!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 4, 2009)

yo no tengo drama
mientras sea un circuito funcional. yo lo hago.

pero todo lo q consegui en AM, la mayoria es a valvulas y no entiendo ni quiero aprender.

jeje

espero me tiren un circuito entocnes de AM, yo estoy contento si cubre 2Km pero en AM creo q eso es muy poco.

2km en AM no es gran cosa. lo bueno de am q modula la onda transportadora en amplitud, en cambio la fm es mas dificil, eso es cierto.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 9, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Bueno para construir un tranceptor ( y me imagino que el otro se lo pasaras a un amigo o familiar) ese 1W se queda corto. Es mejor usar un mosfet como los IRF510 que nos pueden dar a 60W (cuando todo esta bien ajustado).
> 
> Bien, vallamos ahora a la parte sucia, el esquema. Como es AM seria bueno heterodinar el TX Rx a una FI en la que puedeas encontrar componentes, como 10 Mhz o 10,7 Mhz.
> 
> ...



Hola Anthony123, parece que te entusiasmaste con tus 60W de RF con el irf510. Este mosfet NUNCA emitiría ni emitirá 60W. perdona por ser pesimista pero la potencia máxima que puede dar el IRF510 es a lo más 10W (aún si tienes todo excelentemente ajustado y con componentes de calidad). Existen etapas amplificadoras de Rf con IRFP460 y ese con uno solo de esos vi por ahi que daba 300W. Acá tienes un transmisor sencillo de 150 watts. y usa componentes usuales. 
http://www.813am.qsl.br/artigos/shack/PY2EAS/burrango_ii/burrango_II_RF.jpg


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 11, 2010)

No se cual es la base de tu afirmacion, pero la mia es 5 años de trabajo con radiofrecuencia y contactos con radioaficionados de todo el mundo. Ademas de articulos publicados en el prestigioso ARRL handbook y en revistar italianas.

Para alcanzar los 60 y hasta 70W se configura en push pull.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 13, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> No se cual es la base de tu afirmacion, pero la mia es 5 años de trabajo con radiofrecuencia y contactos con radioaficionados de todo el mundo. Ademas de articulos publicados en el prestigioso ARRL handbook y en revistar italianas.
> 
> Para alcanzar los 60 y hasta 70W se configura en push pull.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno no quiero molestar demasiado pero por mucho que hayas hecho contactos un ampli con irf510 y además en push pull además te sacará canas verdes    (En realidad no más allá de 30W) Mas de 30w no consigues con clase AB. Llevo afición a esto casi 3 años  y aunque no me resulten amplis tengo certeza en lo teorico que esa es la potencia. Si quieres tus 50-60W tendras que ponerle un IRF540 que es de 150W en comparación con el otro que es de 50w.


----------

